# FS: Dr Slick fly fishing lanyard $15



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

For sale, dr slick fly fishing lanyard. Asking $15. Located in Lehi can meet from pleasant grove to Kaysville. Text 801 367 o360. Doesn't include any of the tools or flies shown in the photos.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

